# I feel like a change



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Apart from a couple of bags from Union I've always bought beans from Hasbean. Going to Cup North reminded me that there are loads of roasters out there so I am thinking of ordering from elsewhere for a change and would appreciate recommendations of a few top beans/roasters to try. I'm currently using UCC White Label Brazil which I picked up at the show.

I mainly drink milk based drinks, especially as I'm trying to practice the basics of latte art at the moment. I tend to err towards beans described as smooth and chocolatey or similar but am happy to try anything. I guess as I'm trying to improve my skills and get used to the Rocket I've not had long sticking with one bean might be advisable but I like the variety.

I've tended to order 4 or 5 bags at a time, freezing all but one. In terms of budget I tend to spend about £5 to £6 a bag plust postage but if buying five bags I'll probably spend a bit extra on two of them.

My apologies if I'm being a but lazy by not researching threads; I get a bit bewildered by choice and reading all the opinions so a few top picks would be really appreciated or perhaps you might tell me I should stick with Hasbean...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

where are you based? You could pick something local. I live in fairly posh area (ain't too bad, actually) and I could find some espresso blends under a fiver per bag. If you know the roasting dates, you can even find the roaster still packing the beans into bags







. No need for freezing or any other stuff. I feel like that wee chat with the roaster is so appreciated.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

From what you say I have similar tastes. It depends on how revealing your kit is to a degree, however my personal suggestions would be:

Union Revelation

Rave Chatswood

Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve (The fruity mediumish roast that defies categorisation and is super smooth and utterly wonderful as an espresso)

Coffee Compass Jampit (not mahogany which is *very* dark)

Rave Monsooned Malabar


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All of these are good for milk

I buy from Has Bean too

None of these are uber dark ( if that is not your thing )

Chocolate

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/original-espresso

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-inglaterra-pulped-natural-bourbon

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/el-paraiso-colombia/

Inbetween

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/product/guatemala-bosques-de-san-francisco/

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/house-blend

Delicious but different ( fruity )

http://avenue.coffee/shop/skyscraper-espresso-v1-0/

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/rockomountainreserve/

http://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia-guji-liyu-2/

Small Batch and Foundary have offer on through the forum

Avenue do free uk postage

Alot of beans get discussed on the facebook group in my signature also a good place to taste and try the same things with people


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dark Arts 'Heart of Darkness'? Although these are £8 a bag..


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys . I do pay £8 to £10 a bag and occasionally more. But if buying a few varieties at a time only one or two bags wi be at those prices. My kit is an R58 and Macap M4D. I will probably upgrade the grinder at some point or maybe I'll win the Compak


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I really would recommend against freezing - especially if you'll be ordering from various roasters and won't save much on bulk shipping. There's no point sacrificing freshness...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I really would recommend against freezing - especially if you'll be ordering from various roasters and won't save much on bulk shipping. There's no point sacrificing freshness...


I freeze my excess, although a bag them up in ziplocks (with valves taped if applicable), wrap in newspaper, double bag in plastic carrier bags and put in the fast freeze compartment of the deep freeze.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was thinking I would order a few bags from one supplier to save postage then try another. I had thought buying freshly roasted then freezing for a few weeks was ok.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

i like chocolate and espresso and bought from.....

COFFEE COMPASS

3 x 500g special espresso selection

i chose

Brighton Lanes ... opened yesterday - most enjoyable

Hill and Valley

Sweet Bourbon

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/gift-trial-packs/espresso-selection.html

£22 less the CFUK discount (PM me)


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Of those recommended I've only tried the Hasbean Brazil Fazende. In fact I have mostly bought Brazilian or other Sounth American beans including a few cup of excellence beans.

I'll get on with ordering later today. Thanks again.

I'm also realising many re 350g bags rather than the £250g I'm used to which means I would generally spend the equivalent of more than £5 -£6 per bag i.e. around £8.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've ordered two of each of the two recommended beans from Foundry for starters. With free postage and forum discount they seem like excellent value to me.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

How do you go about getting the Forum discount from Foundry?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mathof said:


> How do you go about getting the Forum discount from Foundry?


Pm them on here as per the banner


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Pm them on here as per the banner


II'm sorry to be thick, but what banner? I don't see anything here or on their home page.

Matt


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

mathof said:


> II'm sorry to be thick, but what banner? I don't see anything here or on their home page.
> 
> Matt


Just send me a message with the email address that you use when paying for stuff online. I'll then authorise your email to use a voucher (which is ukcf15%). Then you'll get a 15% discount. Postage is also free on orders over £25. Thanks for your business!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> All of these are good for milk
> 
> I buy from Has Bean too
> 
> ...


With all those beans and all those coffees you have tried this year alone , should instead of being called mr boots , be called mr bean ?

View attachment 17907


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

First cup of the Rocko Mountain Yirg and it's so different and delicious and that's with only my first guess at dialing it in.


----------

